# Pehuajo errand runner



## sitech

Hi,

I have a lady friend in Pehuajo, Provincia de Buenos Aires, who I like to send crazy gifts to (like flowers).

As Pehuajo isn't a particularly well connected city, even finding a company who would organise flowers to her place was a challenge. Anything beyond flowers seems nigh impossible given the services I have found so far.

So I was thinking that surely there is something like errand runner service in the town where I can send them a request, for example, a large collection of chocolates, and they will deliver it to her place? 

Any help would be much appreciated? I wouldn't even know where to look or how to pay!

Thanks!


----------

